# What are you willing to pay for a spinning?



## topnative2

The price of spinning reels have become ridiculous. The price of a Finn Nor conventional reel is less and it use to be the most expensive reel on the market.And, now Van Stals are not the most expensive spinning reels.



So how much is to much and why.


----------



## MELank

The Shimano Stradic FL has been called the best spinning reel you can buy for under $400. It retails for $220 for the 3000. I see no reason to ever spend more than that on an inshore reel. Crazy smooth reel. 

Apparently it shares more parts with last years Stella than last years Stradic FK.


----------



## BrownDog

I use Daiwa BGs on star stellar lites. Couldn’t be happier with how they hold up and their performance.
especially for under $300 a combo, spooled up with braid, ready to go.


----------



## Flyboy

Where’s the under 200 option


----------



## Snakesurf

I have had a Shimano Nexave for about 2 years that has been heavily fished and even accidentally dunked a few times. I usually don't spend a lot of money on spinning reels and this cheap $50 reel has performed beyond anything I was expecting. I think the real question should be "What spinning reel will hold up in heavy saltwater use, and maybe even get dunked a few times?". There isn't very much to a spinning reel, not that many parts. Why pay for an expensive one that is basically the same parts as a cheaper one, if it holds up and is somewhat smooth its good.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Still roll with my Stradics and Diawa BGs.


----------



## birdyshooter

Diawa BG on Berkley Lighting rods here.


----------



## topnative2

Flyboy said:


> Where’s the under 200 option


PIA.......it will not let me correct/add w/o going thru the whole deal...it is at the bottom


----------



## topnative2

Diawa BG..great drag small fish do not need big bucks


----------



## Mako 181

I have some BG series reels that have lasted years without failure.


----------



## Garrett Lambert

I don’t feel the need for more than a Saragossa


----------



## jackson man

topnative2 said:


> The price of spinning reels have become ridiculous. The price of a Finn Nor conventional reel is less and it use to be the most expensive reel on the market.And, now Van Stals are not the most expensive spinning reels.
> 
> 
> 
> So how much is to much and why.


I've been using Florida Fishing Products Osprey series 3000 and 4000 reels as backups to my fly fishing gear (under $200).


----------



## Tim Wilson

Anything over $200 is too much for me. I use Penn Battle II’s or I guess if I have to replace now it will be Battle III’s. Anywhere from $70-$100 bucks for a 3000 size. It works great here in Texas for trout or Reds even bulls. I am way too cheap to ever go over $200. You can get a damn nice real for that price


----------



## DuckNut

jackson man said:


> I've been using Florida Fishing Products Osprey series 3000 and 4000 reels as backups to my fly fishing gear (under $200).


I threw the one I bought in the gulf under the Skyway bridge


----------



## jackson man

DuckNut said:


> I threw the one I bought in the gulf under the Skyway bridge


Intentionally littered?


----------



## DuckNut

jackson man said:


> Intentionally littered?


Not in the least bit. I started building a reef with a piece of garbage.


----------



## jackson man

DuckNut said:


> Not in the least bit. I started building a reef with a piece of garbage.


So that’s your story and you’re sticking to it!😂


----------



## mmccull5

I love my stradics, but love my exsence's more...


----------



## loganlogan

Bass pro shops $100 combo. It hurts less when they get inevitable dings.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I've had and used Stradics and they're fantastic reels but for inshore that's about the most I'd ever spend. If I were buying for offshore use I'd go higher. However, I don't think it's necessary. I only use them for buddies or my wife and kids since I fly fish but I'm a big fan of the Penn Battle series. I've not tried the 3rd generation but I've got one of the 1st gen and 3 of the 2nd gen and they are by far the best bang for your buck spinning reel out there. They may be a little heavy relative to other reels but not enough to make a difference and I think they perform as good or better than lots of $300 spinning reels.


----------



## Viking1

I use Penn Battle II reels in size 2000, 2500 and 3000. I paid anywhere from $70 to $100 for them. In total I have 7 of the Battle II reels and have not had any problems in over 4 years of use. I've caught tarpon, bonefish, snook, reds and just about any other inshore fish that swims the flats or shore-lines. My fishing strategy is to have multiple rods ready with a variety of baits so I can quickly change out what I am feeding the fish. Granted other reels may have a better drag or are lighter but that does not keep me from catching just as many fish as my friends do with more expensive reels. Plus by saving on what I pay for the reels I was able to quit my job and fish full time Penn just came out with a new Battle III and I can't speak to the functionality or reliability of that line of reels..


----------



## Tim Wilson

DuckNut said:


> Not in the least bit. I started building a reef with a piece of garbage.





DuckNut said:


> Not in the least bit. I started building a reef with a piece of garbage.
> [/
> 
> Funniest thing I have read on here in a while


----------



## topnative2

we need a hellsbay buffy to step up for a stella......really bored to day


----------



## jasonrl23

topnative2 said:


> The price of spinning reels have become ridiculous. The price of a Finn Nor conventional reel is less and it use to be the most expensive reel on the market.And, now Van Stals are not the most expensive spinning reels.
> 
> 
> 
> So how much is to much and why.


My go to smaller spinner is the Penn Battle II. Left it out in the rain for 5 straight days on a 70 mile canoe trip. Never added oil and its still kicking. Lays braid very well and have no issues with wind knots.

On the other hand $300 is the limit for me. I dont surf fish but I like heavy the option of high drag so the Slammer is my max end and I only own one.

My Ahab 20s are rock solid for snook, pier, or trolling for Tuna.


----------



## markp1958

MELank said:


> The Shimano Stradic FL has been called the best spinning reel you can buy for under $400. It retails for $220 for the 3000. I see no reason to ever spend more than that on an inshore reel. Crazy smooth reel.
> 
> Apparently it shares more parts with last years Stella than last years Stradic FK.


Had a couple of Stradics before they went over 200$ was not that impressed .


----------



## markp1958

If you can't find a smooth quality reel for under 200 somethings wrong. Some people feel the need to spend extra for status. Like a 150$ set of pliers that does the same thing a 15$ set does. 
I use Daiwa BG matched with Stellar Lites and power pro to bring home the bacon


----------



## Kirc

*Shimano Stradic* (actually have another one coming tomorrow),......


----------



## Smackdaddy53

markp1958 said:


> If you can't find a smooth quality reel for under 200 somethings wrong. Some people feel the need to spend extra for status. Like a 150$ set of pliers that does the same thing a 15$ set does.
> I use Daiwa BG matched with Stellar Lites and power pro to bring home the bacon


Maybe


----------



## loganlogan

markp1958 said:


> If you can't find a smooth quality reel for under 200 somethings wrong. Some people feel the need to spend extra for status. Like a 150$ set of pliers that does the same thing a 15$ set does.
> I use Daiwa BG matched with Stellar Lites and power pro to bring home the bacon


I like the pliers from harbor freight. $1. Lol


----------



## Rick88

Can’t beat an old shimano symmetry on a terra-mar for a spinning set up


----------



## topnative2

topnative2 said:


> we need a hellsbay buffy to step up for a stella......really bored to day


I had a chance to try out a stella and made a few casts and they are impressively smooth but the price is agonizingly high.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

loganlogan said:


> I like the pliers from harbor freight. $1. Lol


Simms pliers kick ass and made in USA. Trying to get away from chineeze.


----------



## Rick88

The hatch pliers are decent I like the van staal better


----------



## jackson man

Rick88 said:


> The hatch pliers are decent I like the van staal better


I like Abel pliers!


----------



## Rick88

The Donnmar pliers are very nice also. I’d go w them or van staal before I bought anything else personally. The Manleys are a leave on the boat for every boat tho!


----------



## jackson man

loganlogan said:


> I like the pliers from harbor freight. $1. Lol


Harbor freight shit is great until you actually need to use the tools on something challenging!


----------



## topnative2

A.D.D. crowd
🤓


----------



## Ferrulewax

Depends on what I’m fishing for. If it’s reds or bass then maybe 1-200. If I’m fishing for bluefin or a once in a lifetime trip for GT then I think 1400$ for a stella would probably be worth it.


----------



## mro

Ferrulewax said:


> then I think 1400$ for a


I wouldn't pay that even for a fly reel, 
maybe for a new super fly rod,
but that's getting close to the price that it would need to be self casting too


----------



## Ferrulewax

mro said:


> I wouldn't pay that even for a fly reel,
> maybe for a new super fly rod,
> but that's getting close to the price that it would need to be self casting too


whole lot more engineering in a high end spinning reel than in a fly rod. That being said I own multiple high end fly rods and zero stellas.


----------



## mro

I'm kinda an arm chair engineer. 
One of my pet projects (that didn't leave the drawing board) I wanted to make my own fly reel.
What would make it different was I have a plan for a hydraulic drag system.
Would have been the smoothest drag, zero start up, one knob for adjusting the drag and a second knob to set maximum drag. Should only increase the reels weight around a single ounce.


----------



## jackson man

mro said:


> I'm kinda an arm chair engineer.
> One of my pet projects (that didn't leave the drawing board) I wanted to make my own fly reel.
> What would make it different was I have a plan for a hydraulic drag system.
> Would have been the smoothest drag, zero start up, one knob for adjusting the drag and a second knob to set maximum drag. Should only increase the reels weight around a single ounce.


Sounds interesting! My guess is that the reel (drag system) would not work very well when the hydraulic fluid viscosity lowered due to freezing or sub- freezing temps. as is the case when winter Steelhead fishing.


----------



## mro

jackson man said:


> freezing or sub- freezing temps.


that's possible but there are fluids designed for low temps..


----------



## topnative2

Angels Envy


----------



## EsteroS

I've got a couple Diawa Saltists and love them. On another note, has anyone else completely disabled autocorrect on their phones? I swear I spend more time fixing shit like Diana saltine back to diawa saltist


----------



## ShannonD

I'm a fly guy, but prospect with and fish with spinning when conditions dictate. Florida Fishing Products and Penn Battles are fantastic in hand and feel. When I pick them up I know they'll work.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

DuckNut said:


> Not in the least bit. I started building a reef with a piece of garbage.


Excellent


----------



## rovster

I’ve got a 3000 and 4000 Stella that has served me well for the last 12-15 years. My 4000 recently started acting up so I got a 4000 Stradic and couldn’t be happier. Not sure I’ll go Stella again. FWIW I didn’t pay retail for my stellas😜


----------



## SomaliPirate

Now that I have like 50 kids, I'm a big fan of the Shimano FX on an Ugly Stik. When one gets stepped on or dropped overboard, I'm only out 40 bucks for the whole rig.


----------



## Caddis

I've had multiple Diawa BG, Penn, Shimano. I've settled on Shimano. For me they are generally smoother and last longer under the same conditions. I keep inching up on price range where most I have are in the $190-260 range now for 3000 and 4000 reels. I'd say on average they've lasted me about 2x the Penn. BG will go a long time but to me aren't that smooth. I fish boat/inshore and surf so they get a beating.


----------



## Jim A

I’m with the b g crowd. Simple and just works.


----------



## scrapiron

I’m the odd man out I guess- Daiwa Exist for inshore. Awesome reel and bullet proof- so smooth and light I can cast all day. And like Rovster I didn’t pay retail. 😀


----------



## permitchaser

I was going to say $100 I mean how much is a Penn reel and an Ugly Stick


----------



## devrep

no one ever pays retail.  same here.


----------

